# Free fing



## simonali (18 Jan 2008)

I know it's old hat technology but does anyone want, or know anybody else who wants, a VCR?

It's a Panasonic NV-HD685 nicam jobby, has instruction book and remote and comes packed in a fetching carrier bag from the popular boutique New Look.

Must be collected as I get severe carntbeearstism when it comes to going down the post office!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2008)

Freecycle has been mentionned on this forum, many times. From looking at the messages on my local freecycle groups recently, it appears that people do still want such items. They have perhaps got lots of videos, and do not want to transfer everything to DVD. If you have still got the recorder, go to www.freecycle.org , choose the correct country, county etc. Other than that, your local tip/household refuse site should have a point where all small appliances are recycled. 

If you need any help with Freecycle, you could pm me, and I will try to help.


----------



## simonali (28 Jan 2008)

Oh, I got me hopes up then! I'd rather give it to someone I kinda know than just some cheapskate scouring ads for free stuff, if I'm honest. I'm a member of a dozen forums, but this is the first one that I've seen that has a giveaway section. I'll just tout it round some of the other ones and at work first mefinks.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2008)

Simonali, I think I will have to agree with you. I will hesitate to suggest Freecycle to anyone else. When I first joined Freecycle two years ago now, it was to re-use, re-home items not wanted by their current owners. The local Freecycle was 95% offers, and very few "Wanteds". It seems to be changing now and very quickly. I belong to the three nearest ones, as I live between three larger towns.

I have noticed particularly some people coming up with "Wanteds" that are outrageously "cheeky". I have even responded to some "wanteds" only to have no reply or the people not collect the item. The items I re-homed eighteen months ago, were not worth a lot, but the recipients were pleased (with for instance 200 garden pots, 70 padded envelopes, a very old, but very solid, wheel barrow etc). I acquired a French dictionary and other small items. I now have an old table to re-home, so I will be ringing the local Charity shop. At least they will collect it when they say they will, and the hospice will get some money for it. 

The electrical items that I no longer need will be going to a Electrical Re-use Network. They collect the items, test them for safety and sell them.
It may be that Freecycle has been a victim of its own success.


----------



## simonali (12 Feb 2008)

A pic, just in case it sparks a bit of interest?

​


----------



## abchandler (12 Feb 2008)

My understanding of freecycle is that it is there as an alternative to taking stuff to the tip to go into landfill. If you believe an item still has some value, then freecycle is probably not the best option for you. As for cheapskates looking for free stuff, does it matter if it was only going to the tip anyway?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Feb 2008)

ebay?


----------



## Plax (12 Feb 2008)

Some people on Freecycle amuse me. One person wanted a car, another a PS2, another a DS Lite etc. Nobody seems to want anything that doesn't have a perceived "value". I freecycle anything I can't flog on ebay and don't think a charity shop would like. I suppose it keeps things out of landfill for a bit longer.


----------



## simonali (12 Feb 2008)

I might find out if the dogs home in Bath still has a charity shop in Frome?

I can PAT test it at work if they're worried about safety.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2008)

I'd have it off you if it wasn't at the other end of the country, if that helps.


----------

